# Why Litchfield? Why not SVM, JM, AC Kaizer or any other??



## Meanbean (Aug 8, 2008)

The two biggest GTR tuning companies I have heard of and have been recommend too are Litchfields and SVM. 
Of the chaps I know, used Gtr's for sale and already tuned or modded cars on show, I'd say 90% of them have been in litchfields hands. 
I am hoping to seriously mod my GTR but why has so many turned to Litchfield?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

It's really got to be down to personal preference and who you feel comfortable handing your money over to. Why not give both a call and talk over your requirements and budget then go with the one that you feel happiest with? Both have been around a while and both know what they are doing with the R35.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

They haven't. It's just down to the type of user that posts and the type that doesn't. SVM have hundreds of current clients with GTR's, they just may not be as vocal on here as others. Go with who you feel suits your budget and your build.

Mike


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

When I bought my first gtr 5 yrs ago I contacted svm and Litchfields about servicing and mods and I personally found Litchfields to be more honest in the sense of them telling me that certain mods were ok but not really a must as where svm simply tried to offer me everything which I felt at the time seemed like pressure selling, so I decided to give Litchfields a go and I never had to look anywhere since, top guys and extremely honest and by this I'm not saying SVM aren't honest but just talking from my experience. Speak to both and judge for yourself sometimes about who's closer.


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

Both companies are very good at what they do as mook said it's down to choice. If they where crap trust me they would be shot down in a second on here as fire spreads fast. I'm just to lazy to travel up to any of them as it's too far for me. But I've bought a SVM exhaust just ordered a set of Russ fellows downpipes and I'm going to have them fitted by kaizer which is certified by litchfields to do there mods.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I use SRD as they are the best

SRD Tuning


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

i would say its down to who has the better coffee machine :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I use ACspeedtech, awesome guys there, great service and brilliantly prices! Give Andy a shout. 

I spoke to SVM and litchfield as well whilst I was investigating who to do the work.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Meanbean said:


> The two biggest GTR tuning companies I have heard of and have been recommend too are Litchfields and SVM.
> Of the chaps I know, used Gtr's for sale and already tuned or modded cars on show, I'd say 90% of them have been in litchfields hands.
> I am hoping to seriously mod my GTR but why has so many turned to Litchfield?


Both seem like good firms and do great work.

I went Litchfield mainly down to how SVM came across on the forum at the time, none of their prices being public and the fact than Iain seemed like a really nice guy.
Also I wanted a car that handled and loads of big power builds for the drag strip is of zero use to me at all.


----------



## GavinW (Apr 26, 2015)

I've had my GTR less than a week and used AC Speedtech for some tuning work at the weekend....

Andy is great and they were very well priced for the work they carried out and for the jobs I have planned in the future!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Both seem like good firms and do great work.
> 
> I went Litchfield mainly down to how SVM came across on the forum at the time, none of their prices being public and the fact than Iain seemed like a really nice guy.


Exactly that. Iain came across as being a really nice, honest chap.

Not saying that kev and svm aren't but the way they used to come across on the forum didn't endear them to me and probably many others. You can't argue they don't know their GT-Rs though.

Lots of good places out there though. Many mentioned above. And i'd add jm imports to that list. Top notch bunch.


----------



## MR-07-SHA (Jun 17, 2013)

I've experienced both, as had a SVM 650R for last two years..sold her and now have secured a Stage 5 Litchfield car. 

My SVM engine blew up in July 2014 did not feel like I was in good hands with SVM at the time no support etc. Although they are in the know - I just felt the customer service was poor.

Since the new year I've actively been searching for a special GTR and Litchfields have always been there for me even if it was a bit of advice however bizarre. Going to visit them in a few days as have just secured one of their cars. Iain and his team have been extremely helpful, professional, knowledgeable and most importantly their customer service is second to none.

They are also offering me a warranty which is massive peace of mind bearing in mind what I went through with my previous GTR! 

Hope this helps..highly recommend giving Iain a call..


----------



## Meanbean (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. Lots of good feed back which I was looking for especially the better coffee machine......so who has experience here:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Litchfield for me, SVM have a good reputation but Iain is a genuine guy who has always done me well.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I went to collect a set of brakes from Litchfield they came across as professionals and Ian from first impressions seemed genuine chap. Also read how they tried to help the guy who the MOT garage crushed his suspension arm and they stepped into help. Most would have just walked away. 

These days there are lots of greedy clowns around who prey after draining your wallet it's important to go with someone who is honest and will also help you when there is a mistake as we're all humans and it can happen.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

I've had a few dealings with Iain Litchfield and have always found him to be very honest, knowleadgable and professional. 

My car is looked after by JM-Imports and it was out there again yesterday at Elvington doing what it was built for - going fast. One of my criterion for choosing my tuner is locality as my spec keeps changing and evolving. 

Everyone has different reasons for choosing their tuner. Once you have decided upon your most important criteria you can select your preferred tuner but there are more than two to choose from


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Standing mile


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I used Litchfield to service and modify mine...Iain Litchfield is a gentleman, highly professional and looks after his customers very well, who end up being very loyal to him...as others had said Iain will only sell you what you need rather than giving the hard sell.

I did not use SVM due to the way Kevan from SVM conducted himself on here, where he was very aggressive to too many people...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> I did not use SVM due to the way Kevan from SVM conducted himself on here, where he was very aggressive to too many people...also I recall that he took his personal GTR "The Hulk" to Litchfields to be repaired!


These comments do seem to crop up about Kevan's approach which is a shame as the guy 'in person' is nothing like he comes across (came across) on the forum. I had a really long chat with him at Autosport a couple of years back and couldn't help wondering why his forum persona is so far removed from his real one. It's also strange how they have spent all that money on the new workshops and then their forum presence has really diminished of late. I can't remember the last time I saw any of their posts or new threads.


----------



## Adrenaline rush (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi as who is the better tuner they are both very good,i have never had any dealings with Ian but what I read and hear about him I would use him if I did nt already use Svm.I have found kevan Amar and the lads there to be really friendly honest and go the extra mile when needed as for kevan he is the most quiet mild manner bloke I have met very clever as well.The new garage he has invested in is sign of his commitment to the tuning world so I would try both and meet face to face and then decide


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> I use ACspeedtech, awesome guys there, great service and brilliantly prices! Give Andy a shout.
> I spoke to SVM and litchfield as well whilst I was investigating who to do the work.





GavinW said:


> I've had my GTR less than a week and used AC Speedtech for some tuning work at the weekend....
> Andy is great and they were very well priced for the work they carried out and for the jobs I have planned in the future!


+1 on acspeedtech as well, always been very helpful to me, and really know their stuff, and they go the extra mile to get your car sorted, top guys.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

It's always going to be difficult to choose between tuners, as the likes of jm, lichfields, svm, srd, acpeedtech, kaizer etc have all good reps, (sorry if I missed anyone out  ) I've only had dealings with lichfields and svm, and both have been great, they were both at an equal distance away which is an important factor, but I chose to get my car modified by svm, and have never looked back since (5+ years), as others have mentioned in earlier posts it is important to go and meet the tuners personally, before making your final decision.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Lichfield for me because they will give you warranty and because they map their own car's. For me that shows they know exactly what they are doing. 

The last time I was there Ian kept the shop open till 8pm for me and many times convinced me not to spend money where I was being a kid in a candy shop.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> It's also strange how they have spent all that money on the new workshops and then their forum presence has really diminished of late. I can't remember the last time I saw any of their posts or new threads.


I think they are massivly stretched. I had my car serviced and a bit of a tune a while ago and am really struggling to get a copy of the service paperwork. Having had some dealing with Kev and Amar before the move, there is a noted difference in service level. 

Hopefully they will 'man up' so to speak and then the good service will resume.


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

Meanbean said:


> The two biggest GTR tuning companies I have heard of and have been recommend too are Litchfields and SVM.
> Of the chaps I know, used Gtr's for sale and already tuned or modded cars on show, I'd say 90% of them have been in litchfields hands.
> I am hoping to seriously mod my GTR but why has so many turned to Litchfield?


Hi mean bean i would like to share my experience with both litchfield and svm with you ( i will try and keep this short )

When i got my gtr some 6 years ago i wanted to go down the mod route but didn't no who to turn to at the time after hearing about litchfield i decided to see them for all my needs i.e service mod etc etc.

i went for they stage 1 miltek cat back and EcuTek remap on the way home from leaving litchfields after the mods the car shut down on the M6 without warning dash board lit up like a chirstmas tree then i find my self in the hard shoulder GREAT... lucky enough the M6 was pretty clear when it happened thank god.

i gave litchfield a call told them what happened and all i got back in reply was it was a COINCIDENCE that my gtr just shut down... no offer of recovery and next to non help.

and after speaking to one of the guys at EcuTek he gingerly told me that the remap software wasn't a finished product and apologised after i told him what happened to me.

not only did i feel i was a test dummy but i paid top dollar for some i was told was try'd and tested but i guess it was a coincidence...

after spending £££ at nissan to get my gtr back on the road i decided to go down the mod route again but this time with svm.

Kev at svm gave me detailed info to what each and every mod for my car would do and how to achieve my goal of 700BHP without breaking the bank and the car:chuckle:

handed kev my gtr with 100% confidence and in short the out come excessed my expections 760BHP with move to give.

from start to finish he and his team are faultless detailed emails, photos, and phone calls of my build on a daily basis customer service is second to non.

svm was a blessing in disguise after my bad experice with litchfield.

i no where i would go again.

hope this helps.


----------



## Doza (Jul 5, 2012)

I have had dealings with litchfields and svm . My personal preference is svm I have found them to be honest and very trust worthy they have looked after my car for 3 years and they have carried out a lot of upgrades to my car .I have been very pleased with the work they have carried out and I would not hesitate to recommend them


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

For fear of this turning into a tuner war thread, I think it's safe to say plenty of people are happy with all the forum tuners. Speak to the various companies and make your own educated choice. You can't go wrong whoever you choose.


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

personally i don't like any of them because no matter where i go i always end up coming out with a empty pocket.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah but I guess it depends on who's desk you have emptied your pockets....... I know I don't mind handing my money Over to ACSpeedtech as I get everything I need from them plus some!! I drive from Cambridge to Manchester for work and servicing, says it all really


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Think everyone has had their say and we can see where this thread is going.

Check out all of our traders here - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/traders-index.html

Cough cough SRD


----------

